# Freehand-Bei PDF fehlt was



## Zyberion (13. März 2006)

Hallo...

Also ich habe vollgendes Problem...
Ich habe bei meinem Freehand Dokument ganz unten am Rand einen blauen Strich gezogen....
Wenn ich das nun in ein PDF konvertiere ist auch alles ok....
Aber wenn ich das alles dann Drucke fehlt unten was (genauso ist es beim Rand rechts und links)
Auf einmal sieht es so aus als würde mein Strich mitten im Raum stehen...

Nun habe ich auch schon die Druckerweiterung auf 3 gestellt...und meinen Strich weiter nach unten geschoben...
Wenn ich es als Jpeg exportiere ist es so wie ich es haben will..
Aber wenn ich wieder ne PDF raus mache fehlt der Strich ganz...

Hab ich irgendeine Einstellung übersehen?

MfG Bye


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2006)

Hi,
also wenn erst nach dem Druck etwas fehlt dann liegt das warscheinlich an deinem Druckbereich den der Drucker abdeckt.

Gruß


----------



## vekTorbln (15. März 2006)

mit dem PDF export in freehand hatte ich auch schon ein paar probleme. allerdings
seit der MXa version nicht mehr.
ich drucke die dokumente dann erst mit einem virtuellen drucker wie distiller oder freepdf. so funktionierts bei mir.


----------

